# My micranthum var. album



## SlipperKing (Dec 25, 2013)

Not as nice as Tom's but it never goes out of bloom...






Closeup





Plant shot for NYEric


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 25, 2013)

Excellent! Seems a bit one dimensional?


----------



## emydura (Dec 25, 2013)

WOW. What are the dimensions?

Even when your showering you're thinking about Paphs. There is just no escape.

Very nice. I like it a lot. I thought you would have gone with a multi though.


----------



## Dido (Dec 25, 2013)

thats a great one congrats


----------



## NYEric (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice, is it fragrant?! oke:


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 25, 2013)

I bet it smells like body wash. :rollhappy:


----------



## eaborne (Dec 25, 2013)

An everblooming micranthum. What are the odds


----------



## gonewild (Dec 25, 2013)

The flower is so flat it almost looks like tile!


----------



## Rick (Dec 25, 2013)

At least there are no Gnomes in the pic:wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 25, 2013)

What a nice thing to face every time one showers.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 26, 2013)

emydura said:


> WOW. What are the dimensions?
> 
> Even when your showering you're thinking about Paphs. There is just no escape.
> 
> Very nice. I like it a lot. I thought you would have gone with a multi though.


The whole tiles are 12 inch square. The multis are on the bedroom floor



wjs2nd said:


> I bet it smells like body wash. :rollhappy:



Good one!



Rick said:


> At least there are no Gnomes in the pic:wink:



Damn! I didn't think of that one. Of course this tile job was a few years back before the gnomes showed up.

Early work:
Laid out on the work bench before cemmenting





Background going up before the flower is set in.


----------



## Stone (Dec 26, 2013)

Great job Rick. A paph collector definitly lives in this house!


----------



## billc (Dec 26, 2013)

You need one of these...
http://www.clarkmade.com/

Bill


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 26, 2013)

Ohhh, it is a really awardalbe clone!!!!!


----------



## atlantis (Dec 26, 2013)

Hum...it has to be an hybrid. Look at those plain green leaves!! 

Nice job, *Rick*!! :clap::clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 26, 2013)

Very nice! Don't know about you, but I certainly wouldn't want to be showering with a gnome watching all the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 26, 2013)

Very cool; looks like a lot of work!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 26, 2013)

You are correct Tom. If I remember correctly it took around 3 months from start to finish. One of my older daughters is the artist. I give her the tiles, (squared up) the picture and a sharpie. Once she finishes then I start.


----------



## Trithor (Dec 27, 2013)

Your family are a lot more tolerant of your hobby than mine. If I started tiling walls with pictures of paphs, I think my wife would divorce me! A big scrowling gnome would certainly seal my fate (at least I think?):rollhappy:


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 27, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Your family are a lot more tolerant of your hobby than mine. If I started tiling walls with pictures of paphs, I think my wife would divorce me! A big scrowling gnome would certainly seal my fate (at least I think?):rollhappy:



There is a terminology among British Audiophyles: WAF, it means: Wife Accepting Factor. I think it is true about our hobby, too.
oke:


----------



## Clark (Dec 27, 2013)

Great job!

Why did you leave 6" of drywall at top of wall?


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 27, 2013)

Clark, antimildew paint (and cold showers) works well.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 28, 2013)

What did you use the cut the tile?


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 28, 2013)

A tile saw Billy. There is a certain amount of waste


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 29, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> A tile saw Billy. There is a certain amount of waste



on saw blades or tiles ?  ?

I like a lot Rick :clap: !!

Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 29, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> on saw blades or tiles ?  ?
> 
> I like a lot Rick :clap: !!
> 
> Jean



On tile JeanLux. I only used 2 blades on the whole house.

Here is Paph liemianum. I posted it about 3 years ago


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 31, 2013)

You'll have to come redo our shower!


----------

